# Kitchen cabinets



## Tomperro (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking for inexpensive, but not cheap kitchen cabinets....

Any suggestions???

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tomperro (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Go to Ikea


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Give us an idea of what you mean----Haas is inexpensive for a good quality cabinet.


----------



## Tomperro (Feb 13, 2011)

I went to ikea and I like their stuff and they seem pretty reasonable. I was just wondering if anyone know of something of their quality but little cheaper in price.
Thanks !


----------



## maingaragedoor (Feb 18, 2011)

There are lot of cabinets with different prices because when i adjust the cabinets in mine kitchen then i will also suffer from this problem. Then i search on google where i can get lowest price cabinet. You can also search on google....
____________________
Los Angeles Garage Doors


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

i worked in a town where there was a cabinet manufacturer and they periodically had factory direct sales..

our local HD is having a cabinet sale and all cabinets in the sale are $99

another option, (and I am not trying to be funny) is the ReSTORE. i knew a fellow that bought a beautiful complete set of uppers and lowers. he had to make them work for his house, but he paid $500.00

rod


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Ikea's stuff is all laminates. It doesn't seem like that's going to hold up well over time in a kitchen, but I don't have any experience. 

With a circular saw and a router you can build cabinets really inexpensively (like a whole kitchen for a few $100 in paint), and they will be durable as all get out. 

The cabinets in the house we just bought were site built in about 1971 and we see no reason to make any changes, other than the hinges and pulls.


----------

